# double diseases



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

i just bought a new goldfish for my tank and didn't notice it had ich before it was too late and my other fish got it too.......i know my bad for not quarantining....but my quarantine tank already has a fish in it. 

anyway i am treating for ich now with ich attack and i have noticed it looks like the new fish may also have fin rot. my question is can i treat for ich and fin rot at the same time? or should i wait for the ich treatment to be over with before i treat for fin rot? i just started treating for ich so i may have a week to 10 days of treatment left, can fin rot go untreated for that long?

my fish are a mess.

thank you
--Angel


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

How fast are the fins eroding? There are a few serious bacterial fin-rots that can kill in days. But most fin erosion is slow and can be treated with just lots of water changes. Unless the fins are shrinking visibly in a day, I'd deal with the ich first and also make sure there are no water quality causes of fin erosion like high ammonia or very low pH. Also make sure the fish are being fed well (quality, not quantity) so they can regrow their fins.

If the fins get short enough that the fish has trouble swimming, then you need to deal with it. Check the med-makers web site for meds that can be used together and e-mail them if you can't find it.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

http://freshwater-aquarium-passion.blogspot.com/2010/08/fin-rot.html


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

I would agree with emc. As long as your fish are not deteriorating at a daily visible rate then don't worry too much. Also, I had dealt with ich about a year ago and I was doing daily water changes and like emc said this could very well solve your fin rot problem. So I would say to stick to your ich treatments and see how it goes. Good luck!


----------



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

well the point is mute now. the fish with the tail rot died today. his tail rot was not sever though i think he died of the ich or the ich treatment. i don't know. but i just did a water change yesterday. 25% and the ammonia nitrite and nitrate levels were all zero. i use a nitrate absorber in my water. oh-well i will get a new fish once the ich clears up.

thanx
angel


----------



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

well it might be too late for my remaining fish. i discovered that instead of ich they had velvet so i was treating for the wrong disease. at lunch i saw some goldenish color on her side, i did a water change and put the new medicine in there, but my last fish seems to be on it's last leg. i will be surprised if it lives till i get home tonite. if only it were easier to tell between ich and velvet when you have an orange fish.


----------



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

well in deperation i gave my fish a salt bath (1tsp to a gallon) and it seemed to perk her up some. i gave her some food and she ate but as i was watching her i saw her throw up all her food and try to eat it again. she looks terrible now that she is swimming about i can see she is completely discolored and has red streaks on her belly and her one fin is getting frayed a bit........i guess the fish with fin rot gave that to this fish too. i will be lucky if she survives............


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

velvet is nasty stuff. If you lose the last fish, I'd recommend you bleach everything and start new. Better to deal with cycling a tank again than watch your new fish die the same way. And don't get fish from the same source, likely the disease is still in their system.

It wouldn't surprise me if the new fish had both ich and velvet. The fish sold as "feeders" aren't well treated and are often sold sick.


----------



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

I did a second saltwater dip (2tsp/g) for 10 mins 5 hours after the first dip and then i dipped again this morning (2tsp/g) only for 5 mins before the fish seemed stressed a bit. but i think she is doing better. she is swimming around more and came out for her feeding this morning and her spots seem to be receeding. i am going to do another dip when i get home from lunch and maybe another one in the later afternoon. i am now a huge proponent of saltwater dips. after the dip she swimms around nicely for several hours rather than hiding out and her spots are receeding. i am still using velvet meds in the tank and i am keeping the light off but i think i may have saved my fish from near death.


----------



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

salt water dipps are helping. i increased the strength again to 3tsp/gallon. that is as hight as i am going to go, but i am doing dipps for 10 mins every 4-6 hours and she is getting a lot better. most of her spots are gone except for a pesky few on the tail and her tail is rotting away faster than i can boo.....i am afraid her tail will be gone by the time i am able to start treatment for tail rot. it's nearly half gone now. i would hate to save her from velvet only to loose her to a more easily treatable disease.


----------



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

well all her spots are gone now and she is simming around more, but now she seems to have lost her appatite. i just did the last treatment for velvet today. i am going to wait about 3 days and then change and filter the water then do a fin rot treatment. hopefully her fins wont be gone by then. she is doing better in a 2tsp/gallon 10 min dip then the 3tsp/gallon dip so i went back to the 2tsp/gallon dips. i can keep her in ther longer without her stressing out. i just hope i can catch her fin rot in time. i am going today to buy some brinshrimp for her to snack on and see if that helps with her appatite.


----------



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

Help!!!!!!!

Now it looks like her eye balls caps are starting to rot off. i don't know what to do. like 70 percent of her tail fin is gone and now this. does the tail fin grow back after a successfull treatment for tail rot? or should i just put this fish out of her miserary?????


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If its only the clear parts that are gone, the fins can usually grow back. But once the fleshy part of the tail is damaged, the fins may not regrow. It sounds pretty bad and fish with no fins have a hard time swimming. But if you think the treatment is working, hang in there. I've had cichlids with their tail completely chewed off recover completely after a few months of isolation.


----------



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

well i changed the water and filtered out the velvet meds. then i put antibiotics in and less than 24 hours later she died. i tried my hardest but i guess there was no saveing her. 

now my question is how long should i wait before i introduce more fish to the tank. concidering it had velvet in it before?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You either wait about two months, OR, you break down the tank completely, bleach it, and set it back up again to be up and running in only a few days.


----------

